# White tips on ventrals: How big a fault?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I see solids occasionally that have white tips on their ventrals, like this boy:

Does this disqualify the fish, or is it considered a fault? I'm wondering if it would be worth breeding such a fish....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ive heard that white tips are because the fish is young and still growing and it dissapers when they mature...Dont know if its a real fact or not though lol


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Is that your fish? Just wanted to say its gorgeous! He's the male version of my blue HMPK female!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

No, he is not my fish. He is a Majcha I was considering on Aquabid. He is handsome, isn't he?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Trilobite, I don't think that's true. My HMPK is probably over a year (depending on how old he was when I got him) and he still has white tips.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Trilo, that theory makes sense... I'm sure there are young fish that have white ventrals because they are young, but there most definitely are fish that have white ventrals for their entire lives. I remember BasementBettas (An excellent breeder who I trust a lot) saying that she will breed fish with white tipped ventrals but you have to be careful to only breed fish without them in further generations. I forget where she said it so I can not get the exact quote... Sorry. If you breed him (he is a really nice fish!) get a female that doesn't have them and preferably doesn't have a history of them in her line.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

trilobite said:


> Ive heard that white tips are because the fish is young and still growing and it dissapers when they mature...Dont know if its a real fact or not though lol


Probably not true for all fish, but that;s how it was for three of mine. I was a little disappointed when the white tips colored out. I though it was kind of stylish.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Ragnarok is at least a year old and his white has actually moved up his ventril and you can see it much more now. I'm assuming its just their coloration.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

To answer the OP question it is a_ slight_ fault to have white ventrals if entered in a* color class*-according to IBC standards.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you all, and especially Ilikebutterflies! That's just what I wanted to know.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Depends on the competition.. it is a more minor fault. If one is at the shop with perfect color.. and no or very little form faults.. this one will get pulled.


----------

